# AR Pics



## coyotesniper

Let's see everyones AR15 pics.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's my first post so let's see if I can get the pics put on here right....

*Sabre Defense 16 inch 6.5 Grendel*









*Sabre Defense 14.5 inch M-5 Tactical 5.56mm*









*Sabre Defense 18 inch Fluted Match 5.56mm*









*Sabre Defense 16 inch Magpul MOE*









I built every one of these myself. Kind of a hobby of mine. Being that I just started coyote hunting the 18 inch Fluted match is my go to for now and has took a yote at 375 yards. The 6.5 Grendel took a nice buck this year at 427 yards. As soon as Hornady get out the 120 grn AMAX for the 6.5 grendel I will probably start hunting with it. The terminal power of the Grendel is amazing. I have a few more but they are loaned out to family in case SHTF. If anyone likes I can give the specs on each one.

Chris C.


----------



## wilded

This is my favortie calling rifle.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Remington R-15, Ruger SR-556 (Piston AR), and S&W M&P 15-22 (Does that count?







)

Plus a couple of Spikes lowers....


----------



## MMoore83

Headhunter25,
I just traded my mini-14 for a stock, pre-ban AR that is in unfired, brand spanking new condition. The reason it is _in_ that condition is it has the short barrel with the 8" flash suppressor. Once I quit drooling on it each time I take it out of the safe I really want to set it up as my yotel dog slayer. I would love to have the specs on yours you are willing to share. My main concern is the barrel and which/who has the best replacement barrel in your opinion. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## headhunter25

MMoore83 said:


> Headhunter25,
> I just traded my mini-14 for a stock, pre-ban AR that is in unfired, brand spanking new condition. The reason it is _in_ that condition is it has the short barrel with the 8" flash suppressor. Once I quit drooling on it each time I take it out of the safe I really want to set it up as my yotel dog slayer. I would love to have the specs on yours you are willing to share. My main concern is the barrel and which/who has the best replacement barrel in your opinion. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Mike


I have to take some pictures of it the way it's set up right now. I'll give you the run down on the specs though.

18 inch fluted Sabre barrel in 1/8 twist mid-length gas system with Horner Compensator
Sabre upper and lower
PRI adjustable gas block (tunes all the recoil out) and PRI free float tube
Magpul MIAD grip and UBR Stock
Larue SPR-E mount with Burris XTR 1x4 scope
Power adjustment lever mounted on the scope is my design. It lets the operator adjust the power without taking the rifle off your shoulder.

I'll get some new pictures as soon as I can get them posted.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's some pictures of my main predator rifle.



















Built to the specs stated above.
Chris C.


----------



## Shemanese

This is my self build coyote killer


----------



## bar-d

This is the AR I just finished. Have not fired it yet but have high expectations. Spikes Tactical lower with DPMS parts kit. Rguns A3 flat top upper with 16" free floated Super Bull Barrel (Rguns' name for it). Advanced Technologies Strikeforce stock group. Tango Down 20 round magazine. Topped of with a Tasco, yes, Tasco, 4-12x40 AO scope.


----------



## wilded

Sweet, remember many AR bull barrels have to have a couple hundred rounds down the tube to break in and get their best accuracy.


----------



## bar-d

Ed, what is your take on barrel "break in". I never even heard of it till a couple of years ago. I always clean my rifles after a practice shoot and have never had any problems. I can't really see where swabbing the bore after every shot for 20 rds is an advantage. Your thoughts?


----------



## wilded

I just do not get them too hot. Clean them properly with a good bore solvent from the breech. It took my best AR-15 a while to settle in an shoot it's best.


----------



## bar-d

That is what I have always done too. I just like to hear it from another experienced shooter. Thanks Ed!


----------



## Shemanese

Same here, I would only shot about ten, very slow fire then clean. for about the first 200. Mine will shot a 10 shot group into a quarter at 100' yrds.


----------



## NewLife2626

Shemanese that paint job is just beautiful man, if you dont mind can you tell me how you did that.


----------



## Shemanese

Krylon and a mesh bag and sprayed through it. Same we did in the military.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

Shemanexe very good looking!
Wilded what brand is the buttstock if you don't mind. i was looking for the same exact one for my next build.


----------



## Shemanese

Mine is a Magpul PRS. It is the best I have used for this kind of set up. adjust for comb height and length of pull. Also has a place to put a mono-pod at the rear--if you use such a thing. I think Wilded's is a Ace that comes on the Rockriver.


----------



## wilded

Shemanese is right. My stock is an Ace, I like them much better than the standard stocks and they were not as expensive as some of the others. The Magpuls are really nice if you have the bucks.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

thank you both


----------



## Predator Hunts

gotta love the night vision setup


----------



## wvcoyote

:ar15:hers my latest build, daniel defence barrel 1 in7 twist m-4 16in., yankee hill customizable forearm,with a3.3x10x44 ao nikon scope.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

All Rock River, 2 stage trigger, Predator Pursuit upper, Ace Stock, Harris Bi-pod, Nikon Coyote Special scope


----------



## youngdon

You all have some fine looking rifles.


----------

